# My ability to always pick the wrong woman is pretty much running at 100% (hence the n



## MyPickerIsBroke (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm a 46 y/o male living in DFW TX. Married for 26 years, one child. Been having issues with her for 20 of those years.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Boy do I know what it feels like to have a broken picker!

So what's going on?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Don't be so sure. When your data pool consist of only one it is hard to have an accurate answer.

If you were 0 for 3 we might be able to sing "All my ex's live in Texas" but it doesn't sound like your ready to sing just yet.

So feed the vultures .... give us the 411 !!!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Broken picker here too!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Is your child about 20 years old?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Been there ~ done that!

I've been to this spousal infidelity rodeo twice ~ and don't ever want to go back there anymore!

Simply scared crapless to go after a third marital relationship, for fear that I'll be cheated on yet a third time! *


----------

